# Jane Russell ist von uns gegangen



## Mandalorianer (1 März 2011)

*
Schauspielerin in Santa Barbara gestorben
Trauer um Hollywood-Legende Jane Russell
Sexsymbol der 40er- und 50er-Jahre​*

*
Nur einen Tag nach der Oscar-Verleihung in Los Angeles trägt Hollywood Trauer:
Schauspielerin Jane Russell ist tot. ​*



​
Die Hollywood-Legende starb am Montag im Alter von 89 Jahren im kalifornischen Santa Barbara, wie eine Kinderhilfsorganisation, die von Russell unterstützt worden war, unter Berufung auf deren Angehörigen mitteilte. Über die genaue Todesursache wurde bislang nichts bekannt.

Der Leinwandstar – dreimal verheiratet – galt in den 1940er- und 1950er-Jahren als Sexsymbol. Russells Karriere begann 1943 mit dem Film „Geächtet“. Produzent Howard Hughes hatte die Hauptdarstellerin zufällig am Empfang seiner Zahnarzt-Praxis entdeckt.

Ihren größten Filmerfolg feierte Russell im Schatten von Hollywoods blonder Sexbombe Marilyn Monroe. In Howard Hawks' „Blondinen bevorzugt“ (1953) spielt sie die verlässliche Freundin Dorothy neben der naiven, männerhungrigen Lorelei. Beide Frauen pflegten eine enge Freundschaft.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (1 März 2011)

*oooch... eine ganz grosse Schauspielerin. Und im Gegensatz zu manch anderen ist sie auf dem Teppich geblieben. R.I.P. Jane!*


----------



## floyd (1 März 2011)

...wieder eine Legende weniger


----------



## frank63 (1 März 2011)

Sie war eine wundervolle Schauspielerin. Ruhe in Frieden.


----------

